# مفتاح f8 يصنع المستحيل



## mickol (15 يونيو 2009)

*مفتاح F8 يصنع المستحيل ..يسألنى البعض كيف يصنع المستحيل ؟
سمعت الكثير يقول الويندوز وقع ..سقط ....ضرب...انتهى...الى اخر الاسماء المستخدمه والاوصاف وحسب الدول ( الكلمات السابقه تستخدم بكثرة فى مصر ) .
المهم يسألنى البعض ..اذكر لنا بعض المميزات التى يفعلها F8؟!!!
أقول لهم ..كثيرا ما تظهر الشاشه الزرقاء التى تشير الى ان نظام التشغيل ( Windows Xp ) قد انتهى اجله ولابد من عمل فورمات وتركيب نسخه جديده ..ولكن ماذا لو ان لنا ملفات مهمه موجوده بمجلد فى My ********s او على Desktop ما هو الحل طبعا لا ننسى انهم موجودين على الدريف C الموجود عليه الويندوز المنتهى اجله هنا يظهر الحل F8
- البعض يحتفظ بنسخه windows Xp على الهارد ديسك ويريد ان ينصبها بدلا من المنتهيه التالفه هنا يظهر دور المفتاح F8
- البعض يقول الويندوز انتهى اقول له متحديا.. لا سأجعلك ترى سطح المكتب مرة اخرى من خلال F8
- اخيرا حبيت اقول انه لا يوجد شىء اسمه الويندوز سقط وقع ضرب والكلام الفاضى دا كله بل من خلال F8 يمكنك الاحتفاظ بالنسخه مالم يكون الجهاز مصاب باحد الفيروسات خصوصا من نوع الدوده كالجيفو Jeefo32 او Jeefo.a على سبيل المثال لانك ستسترجع النسخه وهى مصابه
المهم طبعا بعد ما تشغل الجهاز مفيش تحميل للويندوز و تظهر الشاشه الزرقاء
طبعا حتعمل Restart واضغط F8 كل ثانيتين ..حتظهر شاشه بها 12 اختيار اللى يهمنا منهم
الاختيار رقم 7 وهو كالاتى
Directory Services Restore Mode (windows domain Controllers Only )7
اضغط عليه واصبر ثوانى حتظهر شاشه بها اختيارين YESNO
- اذا ضغطت Yes معناها انك حتدخل عادى على الويندوز وتنقل ملفاتك الموجوده فى Desktop و My ********s
- اذا ضغطت No يبقى حتعمل نفس دور خدمه System Restore , وحيرجع الويندوز احسن ما كان
دى طريقه سوبر لهزيمه الشاشه الزرقاء - طبعا ممكن نستخدم الامر رقم 6 طبعا دا فى حاله طلب اداء افضل من الويندوز او ركبنا برنامج سبب خلل بالسيستم..بالمناسبه انا جربت Norton anti Virus 2006 النسخه التجريبيه بمجرد نزولها ولا انصح بها طبعا المهم الجهاز بمجرد ما عمل Restart الجهاز وصل لسطح المكتب و انتهى الويندوز على كدا مع العلم انى كنت مركب مكافى 9 و حذفته المهم عملت Restart وضغطت F8 و اخترت الامر رقم 7 وبعدين No وثوانى النورتون تم ازالته وعمل RestaRT ودخل على سطح المكتب والمفاجاه ان المكافى 9 رجع معاه*​*ملطووووش (يعنى منقول)*


----------



## tonylovejesus (15 يونيو 2009)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## maro.s (23 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جدا جدا جدا...........
انا فعلا جربتها ولحقت الويندوذ ولانى كنت فى امس الحاجة لملف موجود .
شكرا ليك


----------



## mr.hima (23 يونيو 2009)

بغاشا يا سعت البابشا 
مرسي على المعلومة


----------



## mickol (23 يونيو 2009)

ميرسى اووى ليكو


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 يونيو 2009)

معلومه جميله

ميرررررسى ليك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## mickol (24 يونيو 2009)

*تسلم ياغالى
*


----------



## zama (24 يونيو 2009)

أشكرك كتير جداً..
أسم البند رقم "6" last known good configuration
ولا أسمه ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## just member (24 يونيو 2009)

جميل اخى العزيز
ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتك


----------



## mickol (27 يونيو 2009)

_*ميرسسى جدن ليكو*_


----------



## kalimooo (29 يونيو 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا
ربنا يباركك


----------

